# كريمات للبشرة



## ابراهيـم (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
في المرفقات ستجدون ملف به تركيبات كريمات للبشرة
والله الموفق


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (11 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## حسام الجديد (5 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا اخى الفاضل*​


----------



## agabeain (5 أغسطس 2010)

بااااااارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز وإلى الأمام وننتظر المزيد ......


----------



## chem-man (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## ايهاب غازى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله افضل الجزاء على مجهودك فى خدمة اخوانك


----------



## مازن81 (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Teknovalley (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير و نفع الله بك


----------



## احمد ربيع (14 أبريل 2011)

علي فكرة المرفقات لاتحتوى على اي شئ يخص البشرة ولكن الكلام فيها عن الحمامات وشكرا


----------



## احمد ربيع (14 أبريل 2011)

واخيرا وجدنا ملف الكريمات ولك جزيل الشكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين
عمسؤوليتك ما بدنا تشوهات ههههههههههههههه
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad johar (30 يناير 2013)

الله يزيك الخير بس الصفحة كلها بالغة الأجنبية 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## armoty (26 مارس 2013)

مشكروووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## دعاء الكراون (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hfc_azorro (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و نفع الله بك


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا عالموضوع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noor1115 (18 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عندى مادة فعالة فى علاج حب الشباب والكلف والنمش وهى سم النحل احتاج لتركيبة كريم سهلة وبسيطة 
من خصائص السم انه يذوب فى الاحماض الدهنية والماء 
مع العلم انى ليس عندى خلفية كيمائية


----------



## علاوي86 (25 يوليو 2013)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hosam kamel (30 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (12 أغسطس 2015)

_*جزاك الله خيرا*_​


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (7 أكتوبر 2015)

لك الشكر على الموضوع المميز


----------

